
Europe: Your I.P. Address Is Personal Information and Should be Protected - iamelgringo
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/01/22/europe-your-ip-address-is-personal/index.html?ref=technology
======
cstejerean
Well if there are laws that restrict call centers from recording and storing
the phone number that dialed in (are there?) then I guess the same argument
can be applied to IP addresses. In the mean time, use a proxy if you're
paranoid.

~~~
iamelgringo
You mean my tinfoil hat isn't enough!?

